
Super simple commercial plane ID app - czyg
https://whatsthisplane.wordpress.com
======
AWildC182
This already exists and it's much easier than playing 20Q: just type in the N
number :P

[https://registry.faa.gov/aircraftinquiry/NNum_Inquiry.aspx](https://registry.faa.gov/aircraftinquiry/NNum_Inquiry.aspx)

